# Junior Hunt Test



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ginger and I finally entered our first Junior Hunt Test on Nov 22 and 23 in Maryland. And I am happy to say she Qualified both days! I am so very proud of my girl. Judges both days recommended I talk to her "less" and just let her hunt! LOL, I will definitely work on that! Halfway to JH title!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Well done to handler and dog. The adventure just keeps getting better.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Ginger.
These dogs seem to do well despite of us at times.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Woohoo! Nice work both of you!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

GREAT JOB - the judge is right - work on hand and whistle commands - save your voice 4 this - on release - BIRDS in HERE - HUNT EM UP !!!!!!


----------

